# F1Q50 Reveal



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

this should be an interesting car. i hope for boosted engine.
Share this so its revealed sooner.:thumbup:
http://unveil.infiniti.com/


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

another picture is out, this thing is a looker


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Infiniti fans have no basis to trash on Lexus' current styling after this car. What an over styled mess.

That being said, I'm more interested in what's under the hood. Maybe a V6TT can help everyone overlook how terrible the Q50 really is.


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

AutoUnion said:


> Infiniti fans have no basis to trash on Lexus' current styling after this car. What an over styled mess.
> 
> That being said, I'm more interested in what's under the hood. Maybe a V6TT can help everyone overlook how terrible the Q50 really is.


IMO lexus is ugly, i think Q50S looks great


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

The Q50 is one of the most disappointing cars on the road today. On paper it better it better than the G37 but in reality it worse. Yes the Q50 looks nicer than the G but it is more generic


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

eazy said:


> The Q50 is one of the most disappointing cars on the road today. On paper it better it better than the G37 but in reality it worse. Yes the Q50 looks nicer than the G but it is more generic
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Bingo. It's nothing more than a reskinned G37. The G35/7 was a good car, back in 2008. It's outdated now.


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

AutoUnion said:


> Bingo. It's nothing more than a reskinned G37. The G35/7 was a good car, back in 2008. It's outdated now.


completely different car, just same engine and transmission, for now at least.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

nightmareuki said:


> completely different car, just same engine and transmission, for now at least.


Do some research kid.

Still based on the exact FM platform as the G37. Another reason why there were no major weight savings from the G37 to Q50. Its a reskin

Same chassis, same engine, revised suspension, different interior, and video game steering. If that's all it takes to be considered "completely different" the Germans/Lexus are wasting their time!

Sent from my SGH-I337 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

AutoUnion said:


> Bingo. It's nothing more than a reskinned G37. The G35/7 was a good car, back in 2008. It's outdated now.


The G37 is still a great car but the Q50 is very Numb by comparison along with a stupid name

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

well it got a green light:thumbup:











> De Nysschen has ordered the Eau Rouge into production. When you're a luxury brand, nice upscale sedans and SUVs are great, but it's also hugely important to have something that can look good in the magazine comparison tests against the Ms and AMGs of the world. You need a sword, basically.
> 
> That's where a production version of the Q50 Eau Rouge comes in. De Nysschen said he "absolutely insists" it will become a reality, and one with 500 horsepower and 600 pound-feet of torque.
> 
> He told me they aren't sure what engine it will use yet, but it could possibly be sourced from Mercedes and have eight cylinders or be a turbo V6. Sounds like a recipe for good times.


http://jalopnik.com/infinitis-boss-wants-the-brand-to-be-the-japanese-answ-1502422409


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

I have a feeling we won't see the VQTT. Instead, a derivative of the upcoming C63 AMG engine from Mercedes.

Either way, Infiniti has been over promising/under delivering recently. Let's see if this actually happens...


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

AutoUnion said:


> I have a feeling we won't see the VQTT. Instead, a derivative of the upcoming C63 AMG engine from Mercedes.
> 
> Either way, Infiniti has been over promising/under delivering recently. Let's see if this actually happens...


i would be disappointed with merc engine. I keep hearing rumors of 4.0 amg turbo.:thumbdwn: 
VQ are inherently torque-y and the VVT seems to respond phenomenally to boost. we are talking 500 hp with 10 psi with VQ37


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

ear porn!!!! sounds like a V6 with lots of boost. reminds me of GTR under load


----------

